# Texas Intruments compra National Semiconductors



## Unikfriend (Abr 4, 2011)

Tengo que actualizar mi directorio de contactos, jijiji


TI to acquire National SemiconductorCombination to strengthen analog portfolio and customer support[/SIZE]Texas Instruments has signed a definitive agreement to purchaseNational Semiconductor in an all-cash transaction of about $6.5 billion. This merger will unite two industry leaders who have a common commitment to solving your analog needs. Both companies will operate independently pending close of the acquisition which is expected to take six to nine months. 


http://www.ti.com/ww/en/acquire/index.shtml


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 4, 2011)

No manchen..... Texas Instruments se quiere adueñar del mundo...


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 4, 2011)

Espero no se confundan con los numeros de parte que empiezan con LM de Luminary Micro y los reguladores de National...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 4, 2011)

Unikfriend dijo:


> Espero no se confundan con los numeros de parte que empiezan con LM de Luminary Micro y los reguladores de National...




LOL, justo me llegó un correo y ya iba a postear la noticia en el foro. Me ganaste

Detalles
http://www.cnnexpansion.com/negocios/2011/04/04/texas-instruments-compra-competidor

Saludos!

PS: Que cosas No?. Texas Instruments va con todo


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2011)

Unikfriend dijo:


> Tengo que actualizar mi directorio de contactos, jijiji
> 
> 
> TI to acquire National SemiconductorCombination to strengthen analog portfolio and customer support[/SIZE]Texas Instruments has signed a definitive agreement to purchaseNational Semiconductor in an all-cash transaction of about *$6.5 billion.* This merger will unite two industry leaders who have a common commitment to solving your analog needs. Both companies will operate independently pending close of the acquisition which is expected to take six to nine months.
> ...


 
la pucha que yo tenia unos pesos para invertir y no sabia en que ...........de haberme enterado la compraba yo 
encima cash...............eso no son 2 balijas, ni un camion de caudales....... es un barco lleno de contenedores de billetes.
y si le piden :
"en lo posible que sea cambio chico "


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 4, 2011)

Y quien cuenta todo ese dinero????


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2011)

quien TIENE ese dinero............por que contarlo ..nadie puede.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 4, 2011)

ni google se cree esa cifra:


----------



## pandacba (Abr 4, 2011)

ustedes creen que la cifras que se publican son las reales? donde viven?


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 4, 2011)

reales o no yo no me molestaba si me dieran aunque sea una decima parte....


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2011)

yo NMPI de negocios, pero me dan unas dudas:

1 -- cash ?? eso ya ni existe, en general se paga con papeles, acciones, promesas, p***s, cargos, etc.
2 -- texas no es un pochoclo, no comprendo como no puede reinvertir esa $$ en expandir a texas mismo, me refiero mas que expandir a investigacion y desarrollo propios.
3 -- a mi los micros de texas me parecian muy buenos , por algo que lei hace mucho, pero igual (por suerte) nadie esta mucho mas lejos de los demas, hay competencia y muchas marcas son muy buenas.

o anda a saber ........quizas national tenga algo especial que esconde por ahi (que tendra el petiso) .

vaya uno a saber.........solo el tiempo lo dira, mientras tanto yo feliz con mis transistores y mis cd40xx ......el dia que me ponga a hacer algo con micros por que encontre algo que me sirva seguro que se programan con la mente.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 4, 2011)

Dentro de alguno años sabremos algo de las verdadesras cauas y razones del porque de la venta...
Aqui texas fue mi conocida porque en argentina hubo una fábrica.....
Pero convengamos que en ese tiempo estaba por debajo de RCA y de Motorola.....

Cuando logro una pega como la gente con el primer procesador de 16bit en la epcoa de las comodorres y la ssinclair, por falta de una adecuada campaña publicitaria paso sin pena ni gloria y hoy se tomo como ejemplo de como no se hacen las coas....

Cuano RCA cerro sus puertas se vio favorecida en gran manera con los circuitos lógicos tanto cmos como ttl recordar que en c-mos RCA fue pionera, luego se vio favorecida por la trnasformación de motoroa en parte de ON semi...

Sus lineas de productos no son muy conocidas debido a que no compite en los rangos comrciales salvo con sus amplificadores operacionales, convengamos que su linea TL ha sido muy difundida por su bajo precio pero que nunca superaron en calidad a los productos de National por ejemplo.

Hoy es uno de los pocos que fabrica operacionales que trabajan con alta tensión, en el rago de los 100V que en realidad son fabricadod por su asociadad Burrog

Lo otro si muy conocido de TI son los reguladores de la serie 78XX,79XX y también 78lXX,79LXX, otro prodcuto muy conocido son lod TL430/1 muy utilzados actualmente en fuentes conmutads de TV.

Digamos que al adquirirla, compra tecnologia y una marca de prestigio, ahora habra que ver si mantiene los productos actuales de National o solo prosigue con algunos, habra que ver si mantiene la marca o lo haced desaparecer....


A este nivel las competencias son muy feroces a veces.......

Sabian que hace años la firma Normende de gran prestigio en europa por su calidad, atravesaba una situación ecónomica comprometeida, como una salida instalo una fabrica totalmente automática en la ciudad de la rioja, capital de la provicnia homónima en nuestro pais..... adquiriendo rápida presencia en el mercado....

Esta firma era una gran competidor de otra grande Philips, para quien Normende representaba un grano en un lugar muy molesto, asi que contacto uno por uno a los accionistas de aqui, pagando jugosas sumas y se quedo con la fábria, y la cerro..... tras lo cual Normende cerro definitivamente sus puertas una firma con una larga tradición, de productos de muy buena calidd y manufactura...

Y asi Phiips de deshizo de su principal competidor...... si esto es real y paso aqui

Hoy existe una marca similar pero es Nordmende, lleva una d intermedia


Lo único que sirvio, la caida de normende fue para alertar a los fabricantes que hacer aparatos que duren 10-15 años no era negocio, si no se podia correr igual suerte que normende.... de a poco y partir de la salida de normende del mercado, todos loa aparatos de consumo comenzaro a disminuir drásticamente su vida útil.....

Para que tengan una idea, mis padres tenian un TV Philps 26" comprado en abril de 1980 recien en 2006 dejo de funcionar, y por una falla poco común cedio la ampolla y le entro aire, y ese aparato, se veia deamasiado bien para tener 1/4 de siglo en sus espaldas, si uno quitaba la croma el blanco y negro era perfecto, 

Que pasa si una fabrica hace aparatos que duren como ese? en cambio hoy en dia cuanto dura un aparato nuevo? hasta hace no mucho uno nuevo a los dos años comenzaba a tener problemas, en la actualiad al año o menos ya tienen problemas y estamos hablando en equipo de primera linea, del resto ni hablar...


Hay que esperra y ver que hara texas on National, si quita producos lo vamos a lamentar en grande....


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> 2 -- texas no es un pochoclo, no comprendo como no puede reinvertir esa $$ en expandir a texas mismo, me refiero mas que expandir a investigacion y desarrollo propios.


Pero es que si pone esa plata a trabajar en un desarrollo, con el tiempo va a lograr un producto que va a terminar compitiendo con el de National. Si en cambio compra National, tiene el desarrollo hecho y no hay competencia.

Gana tiempo y se come a la competencia. No puede salir mal 

Ah, y por las dudas, lara los yanquis los billones son los miles de millones: 6,5 billones de dólares en yanquilandia son 6.500 millones. Una bicoca 

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 7, 2011)

Que mal, ojalá no acaben con los productos de calidad que ofrece National!


----------



## foso (Abr 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Hay que esperra y ver que hara texas on National, si quita producos lo vamos a lamentar en grande....


 
porque pensas que van a quitar productos ???


----------



## snakewather (Abr 11, 2011)

Si eso es lo malo de cuando las compañias se expanden o estandarizan sus productos o mejoran la calidad de ambos esperemos que pase lo segundo por que la competencia hacia que hubiera calidad en ambos lados.


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 12, 2011)

Bueno, el que esta mas preocupado es mi ingeniero de soporte de national,
ya que su puesto es el mas lejano de los headquarters, 
y no esta muy contento con ser adoptado...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 12, 2011)

Tienes un ingeniero de soporte de National???  pues en que trabajas??


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 12, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Tienes un ingeniero de soporte de National???  pues en que trabajas??


Donde firmo para unirme a la familia


----------



## Luigiman (Abr 12, 2011)

Una pregunta amigos, aquí en mi país Colombia se consiguen semiconductores con estas famosas marcas pero fabricadas en china y otros países, imagino que si este semiconductor procede directamente de las fabricas norteamericanas el precio en dolares los hace inaccesibles para nuestros bolsillitos con moneda local ¿si es posible armar un aparato con componentes MADE IN USA? que es lo que mas uno quisiera.


----------



## foso (Abr 13, 2011)

las marcas son de EE.UU. pero las industrias están en Singapur, Taiwan y esos lugares.


----------



## MVB (Abr 13, 2011)

En cuanto ala compra no se que decir.
En cuanto a la crifra, no esta errada, simplemente los anglosajones suelen llevarnos la contraria en todo lo que se refiere a unidades de medida y cosas por el estilo.
Un billon es considerado como mil  millones:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billón


----------



## foso (Abr 13, 2011)

un millón de millones creo que es. Siempre pensé que era así. Me parece una barbaridad


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2011)

En el mundo, un billón es un millón de millones. Para los yanquis, un billón son mil millones.
Debe ser que no logran manejar números tan grandes


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 15, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Tienes un ingeniero de soporte de National???  pues en que trabajas??




Yo se que aquí son expertos en casi todo,  Pero diganme por favor que
si conocen a los Ingenierios de Soporte o Aplicaciones de los fabricantes 
o distribuidores, o de plano una es muy ignorante jiji.

National organiza varios seminarios en Mexico en diferentes ciudades,
 como el de fuentes switchadas; en el libro del curso viene la foto de 
 uno de sus ingenierios mas famosos que no me acuerdo como se llama,
 pero con todo respeto se parece a Santa Closs.

Texas también organiza sus seminarios el ultimo a que asiste trataba
de sus micros de stellaris.

Con la compra supongo que van a unir los seminarios y capacitaciones.
Ya no podré faltar al trabajo tan seguido.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 15, 2011)

Jajaja es solo una broma...... claro que conozco a muchos de los ingenieros de soporte en Mexico, de echo me toco escuchar una conferencia de Santa Clauss (mejor conocido como Robert A Peace), y tambien fui ingeniero de soporte para Arrow...


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 15, 2011)

Jijiji es que no me acuerdo del nombre, me acuerdo de la barba jiji...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 15, 2011)

Como me acuerdo de esa conferencia... todos los ingenieros estaban exponiendo el Ci fulano con las caracteristicas mejoradas X y Y, y de un modo tan monotono y aburrido que literalmente todos se estaban durmiendo... 

Entra RAP, apaga el cañon, pone su proyector de acetatos alegando que la tecnologia y el nunca se ha llevado... y se pone a comentarnos como fue qeu pudo resolver un problema con un CI, pero lo curioso del asunto es que dibujaba el diagrama sobre el pizarron y en el proyector de acetatos solo ponia chistes recortados de periodicos.... todos estabamos muertos de la risa.. y ademas aprendimos bien el tema... 

Sale RAP y nos volvimos a dormir.....


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 16, 2011)

La verdad que las conferencias a veces son medio aburridillas,
pero sirven para despejarse un poquillo y conocer las nuevas tecnologías,
haciendo sociality, jijiji


----------



## DSP (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola unikfriend y hola chico3001. ¿Donde puedo encontrar información para poder asistir a esas conferencias en Mexico? Hay alguna página? Me interesan los micros de TI, me interesaba la Beagleboard.

saludos!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 18, 2011)

En las paginas de todos los fabricantes vienen las conferencias que daran a lo largo del año y en que paises y ciudades... algunas son gratuitas otras son de paga, tambien puedes acercarte a las tiendas de electronica grandes, en Mexico serian AG, Arrow, Avnet, y Newark 

Tambien te recomiendo que te inscribas a las listas de correos de cada fabricante, dales tu ciudad y te enviaran boletines electronicos con toda la informacion

tabla_fabricantes [Witronica]

Y hablando del tema el 29 es un taller de un dia del Piccolo de Texas... 

http://www.ti.com/ww/mx/dsgn_spprt.html


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 18, 2011)

Hi, Tambien me llego la invitacion del de Texas se ve interesante. 
No es gratis, hay que pagar 1,000 pesos y llevar tu laptop









*Taller de un día de Piccolo C2000*
*Distrito Federal y Guadalajara
Viernes 29 de abril del 2011* 

​






​
*A todos los Ingenieros y estudiantes de Ingeniería,*
*Texas Instruments* te invita a participar en el *Taller teórico práctico de 1 día de Microcontroladores C2000 Piccolo*, que se llevará a cabo simultáneamente en la* Ciudad de México y en Guadalajara *el día *viernes 29 de abril del 2011.*
*Objetivos: *
Este taller va dirigido a Ingenieros de diseño, profesores y estudiantes de campos como la electrónica, control, robótica, mecatrónica y demás áreas asociadas; interesados en aprender a usar una tecnología de microcontroladores orientada al control digital de motores, etapas de control de fase, iluminación, almacenamiento de energía solar entre otros. Este taller cubrirá a los dispositivos Piccolo F2802x, los miembros mas recientes de la familia de microcontroladores C2000. El taller lleva paso a paso al usuario a través de los sistemas de inicialización, periféricos y programación de una aplicación dentro de la memoria Flash usando la utilidad Flash Plug-in. Las practicas serán llevadas a cabo usando la herramienta Piccolo MCU ControlSTICK con características JTAG para emulación y control de periféricos en el ambiente de desarrollo Code Composer Studio.​


----------

